
Cowsay includes ASCII representation of Zoophilia - neoberg
https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=882085
======
saas_co_de
For the sake of context, this is the highly offensive file in question:

    
    
      ##
      ## The non-flaming sheep.
      ##
      $the_cow = <<EOC
        $thoughts                 __ 
         $thoughts               (${eyes})
          $thoughts              (${tongue})
           $thoughts             /--\\
             __         / \\  \\ 
            U${eyes}U\\.'\@\@\@\@\@\@`.\\  )
            \\__/(\@\@\@\@\@\@\@\@\@\@) /
                 (\@\@\@\@\@\@\@\@)(( 
                 `YY~~~~YY' \\\\
                  ||    ||   >> 
      EOC

